# Ambrosia Maple dinning table



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Since im new to the site, i figured id share a current project that im working on right now. A 4x6 dinning table for a client whom just so happens to own a sawmill..... BONUS haha. The lumber actually came from him for this project and the figure is just awesome. Like i said above, its a 4 x 6 foot table that has a 2 foot leaf. Top is 1 1/4 solid ambrosia. 1" thick aprons and 3" legs tapered on both inside faces. 
The project started out as 4 boards, roughly 6/4, 9 foot long, and ranging from 20 to 30" wide. You guys are catching me almsot at the end of this table, as of right now i have to roug out and mill the apron stock, and basically put everything togethor. 

Heres a couple shots from rough out in the begining to where it stands right now. Hope yall enjoy cause i dig sharing projects with everyone. Any and all comments welcome, and i take critiscm well just be polite about it plz.
Thanks for takin a look


Ken


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Since i can only upload 4 pics at a time, gonna be a few more here in replies


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Since the wood came from the sawmill owners. Are you just charging them labor cost?
This looks interesting. I'm all for slab furniture.


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

And 4 more for yas


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

And yet a few more


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice legs and clean mortices. That's going to look nice when finished.


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Since the wood came from the sawmill owners. Are you just charging them labor cost?
> This looks interesting. I'm all for slab furniture.


Thanks for stoppin bye Dominick. Yes its labor only and hardware. Slides, pins and locks. What was nice is i had total design freedom for this table, very few things were on their must have list. An inlay in the top of darker wood, and the final size of the top, and height of the table, everything else is what i come up with. For not doin anything in the shop for almost 8 years, im pretty content thus far with this project. It will be delivered next weekend.

Ken


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

very cool! i love amrosia maple and the figure in this is wonderful.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's cool. I love building on my own free will. 
No complaints. What is the inlay you'll be doing? 
How are you joining the slabs together? 
Sorry I just love this type of building. Feels like I'm right there with you. I can almost smell the saw dust. Lol


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

The table is looking fantastic! is that Walnut inlay?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ken,
I too love ambrosia maple. Looks great so far. Make sure to post some more pics as you finish it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Dominick said:


> That's cool. I love building on my own free will.
> No complaints. What is the inlay you'll be doing?
> How are you joining the slabs together?
> Sorry I just love this type of building. Feels like I'm right there with you. I can almost smell the saw dust. Lol


Thats the point of sharing with others, people get right into things so to speak, and like i said before i enjoy sharing the experience. The inlay is Qsawn Wenge, just two bands 3/8 x 3/8. The top is joined togethor with double rows of biscuits. 13 boards all in total i do believe. I was looking at the Festoll domino for the project, just couldnt justify the spend for it. 


Wema826 said:


> The table is looking fantastic! is that Walnut inlay?


 Thanks fopr the kind words. Im glad you like it. As stated above the inlay is Qsawn wenge. Just milled some 3/8 strips from a nice chunk i have, and it contrasts very nicely i think.


firehawkmph said:


> Ken,
> I too love ambrosia maple. Looks great so far. Make sure to post some more pics as you finish it.
> Mike Hawkins


 Thanks for stoppin bye and takin a look. Thansk for the kind words as well. dont worry there will be lots of pics as this project progresses.

Thanks to everyone whom took the time to post. I appreciate it very much. More to come soon enough

KEn


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Another thing I was wondering is did you joint the edges on a jointer? Or rip them on a table saw? The inlay looks sweet. Can't wait for more


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

All stock was flattened first on a joiner, 8" long bed is all i have at the time. After the holidays will be upgrading to a 12" sprial head if all works out. Once flattened, the were planed to a rough thickness, and then ripped on both sides in prep for glue up. I know alot of woodworkers prefer a jointed edge for glueing up, i do not. I like my glue joints to be straight from the table saw. Once pairs were glued up, they were run through a JEt 16/32 thickness sander just to clean things up, and deal with some minor tearout during planing. Some of the stock has some crazy curl to it, and it doesnt like to be planed, even with new blades. After all that, pairs were glued up makin larger and larger sections, until the whole top was one piece. Then lots of pencil lines, and a blet sander with some 80 grit belts for the final pass on top before oritals went to work
Hope that clears some things up

Ken


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not really. Lol 
Why don't you like edge jointing on a jointer? 
I've always had good luck doing it that way. 
I can't seem to get a good even rip on the table saw. Ok no more questions. Let's see more pics.


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice, great work. The marlboros are missing in the last few pics...hehehe


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Not really. Lol
> Why don't you like edge jointing on a jointer?
> I've always had good luck doing it that way.
> I can't seem to get a good even rip on the table saw. Ok no more questions. Let's see more pics.



I think there is a bit of cunfusion bro. I absolutely edge joint on the jointer.any edge on any board that goes on the table saw gets edge jointed first. What i meant was i dont use the edge straight from the jointer for glue up. I will rip both sides and then use the sawn edge for glue ups. I think the jointer gets as much use in my shop as anything else. If it aint straight from the start, there will be tons of issues down the line.


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Mississippi said:


> Very nice, great work. The marlboros are missing in the last few pics...hehehe


 Glad your diggin the table. Yeah i wish they werent in any pics in all honesty, missed that when i was selecting for posts

Ken


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

NYKen said:


> I think there is a bit of cunfusion bro. I absolutely edge joint on the jointer.any edge on any board that goes on the table saw gets edge jointed first. What i meant was i dont use the edge straight from the jointer for glue up. I will rip both sides and then use the sawn edge for glue ups. I think the jointer gets as much use in my shop as anything else. If it aint straight from the start, there will be tons of issues down the line.


Thanks ken. I'm excited to see more. Where's our update for tonight. Dog gone it. Lol


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Ill get some new shots up tommorow of dry fittin. Today was all about aprons and then some floatin round the pool time haha. Im throwing up a thread in the finish forum for some options on this table. Ive been a sealer and laquer guy for a long time, and i wanna try something diff with this project

Ken


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Alrighty, been tight on time with work, but still damn near done. Heres some more pics for yas


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

And yet a couple more, man this loadin 4 at a time kind bites


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Last couple for today


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Coming together nicely.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this thread but glad I'm here now. Very nice work. This table is going to look fantastic when you are done.


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow,........liken this. Love that maple.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

If my wife seen this thread our old table would be sitting by the road and I would be in search of some ambrosia maple. :laughing:

Nice work and look forward to the progress.


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice job can not wait to see the finish of the table, what kind of finish are you going to use.


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

I like your shop sure wish I had one like that can not afford it yet maybe next year


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I love watching tables like this get built. Looking forward to seeing more.

Rob


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

dbales said:


> Coming together nicely.


Thank you very much



Kenbo said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread but glad I'm here now. Very nice work. This table is going to look fantastic when you are done.


Good to have you aboard Kenbo, ive been checkin out sum of ur vids on youtube, good to have ya along for the ride


aaronc said:


> Wow,........liken this. Love that maple.


Im glad you like the table, wait till ya see it finished


dmh said:


> If my wife seen this thread our old table would be sitting by the road and I would be in search of some ambrosia maple. :laughing:
> 
> Nice work and look forward to the progress.


Thanks for the kind words, well then by all means, show the wife the thread, and get to building lol. It should be hard to find the maple


alexanderbuzzsaw said:


> Nice job can not wait to see the finish of the table, what kind of finish are you going to use.


I actually went with an oil based fast drying poly. Ive always been a laquer guy and wanted to try someting diff.


alexanderbuzzsaw said:


> I like your shop sure wish I had one like that can not afford it yet maybe next year


Thanks for stoppin bye. Then shop will be completed in the next couple weeks, as long as another commisiion doesnt come along. Its killing me to not have it completed


rocklobster said:


> I love watching tables like this get built. Looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> Rob


Thanks for takin a look Rob, glad to have ya taggin along



I wanna say thanks to everyone here on site!!! I very much appreciate all the possitive comments, and attention this thread has gotten. Being a nerw member here it sure fells very nice to be welcomed on such a matter. Yall rock on this forum, and i think ive found a new home, thanks for that to everyone here at WWT!!!
This table was delivered on sunday, and the customers were more than happy with the piece. If time permitts, i will get a bunch of final shots up tommorow of how everything came togethor in the end, and some details on the whole finish process that i went through, good or bad to get it to the end

Ken


----------

